# EBF Beam/Col to brace conn.



## McEngr (Mar 27, 2012)

Has anyone questioned why the beam reaction reduces the brace reaction on page 3-141 of the AISC 341? It's a quantity of like 136 kips on the brace and 36.5 kips on the beam upwards. I don't think I understand the mechanism being considered.

Thanks.


----------



## McEngr (Mar 27, 2012)

Clarification: the brace has 418 kips, but the corresponding shear in the gusset plate to column is 136 kips and later on in the example, they reduce this reaction by counteracting the beam reaction. This makes no sense to me if you look at page 3-140.


----------



## dakota_79 (Apr 2, 2012)

Good catch McEngr. I'm stumped, too. The problem seems to have dead and live load acting upwards.


----------

